# BlueTooth Volume control request



## BillM (Apr 27, 2005)

I got a new Bluetooth speaker for Christmas, and it pairs nicely with my Hopper with Sling. Unfortunately, it doesn't have a volume control (apparently it was designed to be used with a smart phone), and since the Hopper doesn't control volume either, it blasts at high volume, making it useless. It would be great to have a volume control for a Bluetooth device in the Hopper control for Bluetooth. 

Thanks,

Bill



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Adjusting volume in the digital domain is far from trivial and support must be built into the hardware. DISH receivers have hardware in them to level the audio levels but I'm not sure it is set up to work in conjunction with an adjustable volume control.

I suspect that you need to look at modifications to (or replacing) the speakers where things can be done without tinkering with data streams.

Such is not to say that adjusting the volume level at the receiver level isn't possible, I just don't think it is practical compared to using a conventional sound system (one with a volume control that works at or downstream of the D-A converters).


----------

